# The return of Crash Bandicoot?



## TransformerRobot (Nov 25, 2013)

Activision says they're looking into ways to revive the Crash Bandicoot franchise.

Somehow I doubt it would bring desirable results. Might be just another Skylanders. -_-


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 25, 2013)

Any franchise Naughty Dog or Insomnia abandons quickly decays.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 25, 2013)

lupinealchemist said:


> Any franchise Naughty Dog or Insomnia abandons quickly decays.



Yeah, in favor of games like Gears of Steroids.


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 25, 2013)

Come to think of it, I've never played any Crash Bandicoot games. Plenty of Spyro the Dragon, but no Crash.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 25, 2013)

They need a new art direction.


----------



## Gumshoe (Nov 25, 2013)

I hope they implement that old "one hit death arcade-like" play style.  I remember enjoying The Wrath of Cortex in earlier years.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 25, 2013)

SirRob said:


> They need a new art direction.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 25, 2013)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> I hope they implement that old "one hit death arcade-like" play style.  I remember enjoying The Wrath of Cortex in earlier years.



Yeah, go classic style!


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 25, 2013)

I never liked Crash. 
There was always something about him that just repels me.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 25, 2013)

chesse20 said:


> He was like freaking out and laughing and bouncing around n shit because he was thinking of crash bandicoots catchphrase. You may be proud to be autistic but I try my hardest to be the least autistic as I can because I'm not proud to have a disorder that makes people scrubs like Chris chandler and the mc Donald's brony


it's not about being "proud". It's about some god damned respect.


----------



## Gumshoe (Nov 25, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I never liked Crash.
> There was always something about him that just repels me.



Probably the creepy facial expressions or cartoony environment.  Trust me, I have had a period where I wanted to avoid that as well.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 25, 2013)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> Can't you people just shut up and get on topic for once?!



And you're helping? :V

Seriously though, I refuse to accept a new Crash Bandicoot game so the OP doesn't exist. This is just a random mystery thread.


----------



## Willow (Nov 25, 2013)

Never really cared much for Crash or Spyro. Tried playing both and they were just kind of okay. But I can't see a revival going over very well unless they actually make an interesting game that appeals to both new and old players.


----------



## Explolguy (Nov 26, 2013)

I used to love Crash as a child, still play the old games every now and again. As much as I want this to be a thing, I also know that they would probably end up butchering the fuck out of it if they did revive it.


----------



## Teal (Nov 26, 2013)

I bet a new Crash game would turn out as well as the new Spyro games. -_-


----------



## SirRob (Nov 26, 2013)

You mean become wildly popular among the same age demographic it always aimed for?


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 26, 2013)

Teal said:


> I bet a new Crash game would turn out as well as the new Spyro games. -_-




Spyro games? Are those those Skylander Prequel games?




SirRob said:


> They need a new art direction.



The comments were half the fun of that submission.


----------



## Distorted (Nov 26, 2013)

I didn't much care for Crash Bandicoot as a character, but I did enjoy his games. So much jumping...


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 26, 2013)

I loved the Crash Bandicoot commercials as a kid. XD


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 26, 2013)

Hopes crushed when I read "Activision"


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 26, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Hopes crushed when I read "Activision"



Because of Skylanders? Or Call of Duty?


----------



## BRN (Nov 26, 2013)

SirRob said:


> You mean become wildly popular among the same age demographic it always aimed for?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 26, 2013)

BRN said:


>



What?


----------



## Aleu (Nov 26, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Because of Skylanders? Or Call of Duty?



Because every game they touch, they milk it until it's dry and then try to milk it some more.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 26, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Because every game they touch, they milk it until it's dry and then try to milk it some more.



Tbh, Skylanders isn't THAT bad. Just espensive.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 26, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Tbh, Skylanders isn't THAT bad. Just espensive.


I will never forgive them for furthering the destruction of Spyro.

Even the LoS games, at least they didn't make him look like some kind of...malformed gremlin.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 26, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I will never forgive them for furthering the destruction of Spyro.
> 
> Even the LoS games, at least they didn't make him look like some kind of...malformed gremlin.



Might have helped to make the texture more subtle and actually gave him joints instead of Sonic noodle arms in some of art I've seen.


----------



## BRN (Nov 26, 2013)

My problem with Skylanders isn't the shoddy gameplay engine, but the fact they literally <used> Spyro's name for goodwill purposes to sell a line of toys that have no relation to him. It's really, really sleazy marketing and so disrespectful to the franchise...

... which the target demographic for Skylanders won't mind, of course. Again, more sleaze, because that has to have been calculated. But it really is a punch to the childhood to hear that the sleek purple dragon who chased down those damn Egg thieves on 4-3 Tree Tops is now basically _Shadow the Hedgehog_.

If Crash Bandicott gets claimed in the same way, all we'll have left is Rayman. Croc was great, but does anyone remember Croc 2? D:


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 26, 2013)

Spyro 1 and 3 were fucking ace

I say 1 and 3 because I didn't get to play any other Spyro game.

There are PS2 games of Spyro through. Are those any good?


----------



## BRN (Nov 26, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Spyro 1 and 3 were fucking ace
> 
> I say 1 and 3 because I didn't get to play any other Spyro game.
> 
> There are PS2 games of Spyro through. Are those any good?



Spyro 4's pretty forgiveable; it introduced a few mechanics where you have to unlock different types of breath and fly vehicles and all kinds of things. 

I remember a Hawaiian level that I spent a long time on because of the music and a rhythm minigame. :3 

But I'd recommend Spyro 2: Gateway to Glimmer over Spyro 4:Enter the Dragon; the characterization becomes a little shoddy in #4, and although there's more to do it's more linear than the others. Gateway to Glimmer, however, might be the best of the series. :3

(spyro was also at his most attractive in #4 imho)


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 26, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I will never forgive them for furthering the destruction of Spyro.
> 
> Even the LoS games, at least they didn't make him look like some kind of...malformed gremlin.


 

The minis are soooooooo sugoi though!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 26, 2013)

Naughty Dog has a good reputation. But If any other developers get involved, I can see it ending badly.

I really like the Crash Bandicoot franchise.

Also, this:

[video=youtube_share;71nHFGYDs-s]http://youtu.be/71nHFGYDs-s[/video]


----------



## Aleu (Nov 26, 2013)

BRN said:


> Spyro 4's pretty forgiveable; it introduced a few mechanics where you have to unlock different types of breath and fly vehicles and all kinds of things.
> 
> I remember a Hawaiian level that I spent a long time on because of the music and a rhythm minigame. :3
> 
> ...



Spyro 2 was Ripto's Rage....at least here it was.



Mr. Fox said:


> Naughty Dog has a good reputation. But If any other developers get involved, I can see it ending badly.
> 
> I really like the Crash Bandicoot franchise.



Naughty Dog hasn't had the CB franchise since Crash Team Racing.
Wrath of Cortex
Crash Bash
Nitro Kart
all of those were different developers.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 26, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Naughty Dog hasn't had the CB franchise since Crash Team Racing.
> Wrath of Cortex
> Crash Bash
> Nitro Kart
> all of those were different developers.



Hold the phone, I thought Wrath of Cortex was all them.

What part did they play in it?


----------



## BRN (Nov 26, 2013)

Wrath of Cortex was Traveller's Tales, I'm sure - the guys who made Gex III: Deep Cover Gecko.

Incidentally, GEX is another series I'd hate to see ruined.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 26, 2013)

So was Naughty Dog just the publishers? Because their name is on the credits.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 26, 2013)

Mr. Fox said:


> So was Naughty Dog just the publishers? Because their name is on the credits.



No, Universal Interactive Studios was the publisher.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 26, 2013)

Aleu said:


> No, Universal Interactive Studios was the publisher.



But their name was in the credits.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 26, 2013)

Mr. Fox said:


> But their name was in the credits.



Okay? Are you thinking of Crash 4 or Crash 2: Cortex Strikes Back? Because Naughty Dog didn't touch Crash 4.

And you're repeated "BUT THE CREDITS" don't mean shit.


----------



## Teal (Nov 26, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Spyro 1 and 3 were fucking ace
> 
> I say 1 and 3 because I didn't get to play any other Spyro game.
> 
> There are PS2 games of Spyro through. Are those any good?


 Spyro 2 Ripto's Rage/Gateway to Glimmer is good, not as good as 1 or 3 though.
4 (Enter the Dragonfly) is okay, but it is very, very laggy and glitch.  
A hero's tail was fun but really easy.

I didn't like _The Legend of Spyro _series at all. Very short, really easy and repetitive as hell. Not to mention they're nothing like the other games. -_-
Also Spyro doesn't act like a little punk but a whiny emo.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 26, 2013)

BRN said:


> My problem with Skylanders isn't the shoddy gameplay engine, but the fact they literally <used> Spyro's name for goodwill purposes to sell a line of toys that have no relation to him. It's really, really sleazy marketing and so disrespectful to the franchise...
> 
> ... which the target demographic for Skylanders won't mind, of course. Again, more sleaze, because that has to have been calculated. But it really is a punch to the childhood to hear that the sleek purple dragon who chased down those damn Egg thieves on 4-3 Tree Tops is now basically _Shadow the Hedgehog_.
> 
> If Crash Bandicott gets claimed in the same way, all we'll have left is Rayman. Croc was great, but does anyone remember Croc 2? D:



While I agree that using spyro's name to sell another franchise was pretty lame, I accept it as a fitting tombstone for Spyro. The latest installment of spyro games have been pretty balls, with justifications to maybe one or two titles here and there. At least now he can be a playable character in the new Gauntlet "big thing" game franchise. I will say Spyro 1-3 deserve a brush up and HD release for sure, but I don't trust today's companies to do an adequate job on that.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 26, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Okay? Are you thinking of Crash 4 or Crash 2: Cortex Strikes Back? Because Naughty Dog didn't touch Crash 4.
> 
> And you're repeated "BUT THE CREDITS" don't mean shit.



My bad, I'm thinking of the first Crash Bandicoot where Naughty Dog was the developer.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 26, 2013)

Mr. Fox said:


> My bad, I'm thinking of the first Crash Bandicoot where Naughty Dog was the developer.



How do you even...?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 26, 2013)

Aleu said:


> How do you even...?



Look here.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 26, 2013)

Mr. Fox said:


> Look here.



What is this supposed to prove? You're talking to a Crash Bandicoot fan since it hit the shelves.

Not to mention how the fuck do you confuse the original and Wrath of Cortex when WoC is not mentioned in the original's title at all?

HOW DO YOU FUCK THAT UP?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 26, 2013)

Aleu said:


> What is this supposed to prove? You're talking to a Crash Bandicoot fan since it hit the shelves.
> 
> Not to mention how the fuck do you confuse the original and Wrath of Cortex when WoC is not mentioned in the original's title at all?
> 
> HOW DO YOU FUCK THAT UP?



I think in this case, I'll take Wikis opinion over yours, it does say they are the developers of the first. 

And you're not the only fanboy, either.

And I just did. It's been a long time since I played any of them. Get over it. Point is, you're going against evidence that Naughty Dog had any part in it.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 26, 2013)

It's like watching a Naruto fan boy have at a Sasuke fanboy over how to perform the correct hand gestures for super ninja coolio plot convenience technique #62, only shown in Japan of episode 9278 of super secret season 49!


----------



## Aleu (Nov 26, 2013)

Mr. Fox said:


> I think in this case, I'll take Wikis opinion over yours, it does say they are the developers of the first.
> 
> And you're not the only fanboy, either.
> 
> And I just did. It's been a long time since I played any of them. Get over it. Point is, you're going against evidence that Naughty Dog had any part in it.



I never said that they had no part in the original. Where are you pulling this from? I said Naughty Dog hadn't touched the series since Crash Team Racing. After that, it was all different developers.

Holy fuck.



Toshabi said:


> It's like watching a Naruto fan boy have at a  Sasuke fanboy over how to perform the correct hand gestures for super  ninja coolio plot convenience technique #62, only shown in Japan of  episode 9278 of super secret season 49!



For your information, it was episode 9279 :V


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 26, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Spyro 1 and 3 were fucking ace
> 
> I say 1 and 3 because I didn't get to play any other Spyro game.
> 
> There are PS2 games of Spyro through. Are those any good?


Spyro 3 was excellent. Was one of my fave games for the ps1.
100% it later on pc with an emulator


----------



## SirRob (Nov 26, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> The comments were half the fun of that submission.


You should take a look at the article I found it from.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 26, 2013)

SirRob said:


> You should take a look at the article I found it from.



"I won't link to it or even mention it by name, but you can find plenty  of pics of manly animal-people out there on this particular site. Most  of the images aren't this work-safe. Thanks to this column and that  site, I can no longer say I've never seen a drawing of a dragon  buttfucking a wolf. If you ever think games journalism is glamorous,  just remember that."

I guess the filter doesn't work for guests then


----------



## Milo (Nov 26, 2013)

the sexier these 90's mascots get, the lighter my wallet gets


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 26, 2013)

SirRob said:


> You should take a look at the article I found it from.



I'm never lucky enough to have my bad art featured on those sites! :c


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 26, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I never said that they had no part in the original.



Seriously? I rectify my mistake in what series Naughty Dog plays their part in as developer, and, I even cited a Wiki link that proves their part in the development of the first and you're like "What is this supposed to prove?"

Um...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 26, 2013)

SirRob said:


> You should take a look at the article I found it from.










Milo said:


> the sexier these 90's mascots get, the lighter my wallet gets


----------



## Aleu (Nov 26, 2013)

Mr. Fox said:


> Seriously? I rectify my mistake in what series Naughty Dog plays their part in as developer, and, I even cited a Wiki link that proves their part in the development of the first and you're like "What is this supposed to prove?"
> 
> Um...


Yeah, what is it supposed to prove?
My question was how did you even mix up Wrath of Cortex with the original when Wrath of Cortex was not used in the original title at all. Period.
Yes. I get it. It's the original but how do you get this and confuse it with this. And further how do you not bother to look it up in the first god damned place?

And just in case you're not getting the connection.

WE'RE NOT TALKING ABOUT THE ORIGINAL


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 26, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Yeah, what is it supposed to prove?
> My question was how did you even mix up Wrath of Cortex with the original when Wrath of Cortex was not used in the original title at all. Period.
> Yes. I get it. It's the original but how do you get this and confuse it with this. And further how do you not bother to look it up in the first god damned place?
> 
> ...



Because I just did. Whats the big deal? I rectified my mistake and you're still calling me out on my mix up of versions and publishers.

But I am.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 26, 2013)

Aleu said:


> "I won't link to it or even mention it by name, but you can find plenty  of pics of manly animal-people out there on this particular site. Most  of the images aren't this work-safe. Thanks to this column and that  site, I can no longer say I've never seen a drawing of a dragon  buttfucking a wolf. If you ever think games journalism is glamorous,  just remember that."
> 
> I guess the filter doesn't work for guests then



I have filters on, but that still doesn't stop filter-fail dragon dick from poking your eye out when you load fa's front page.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 26, 2013)

Aleu said:


> "I won't link to it or even mention it by name, but you can find plenty  of pics of manly animal-people out there on this particular site. Most  of the images aren't this work-safe. Thanks to this column and that  site, I can no longer say I've never seen a drawing of a dragon  buttfucking a wolf. If you ever think games journalism is glamorous,  just remember that."
> 
> I guess the filter doesn't work for guests then


Obviously he signed up and is now a closet furry.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 26, 2013)

SirRob said:


> You should take a look at the article I found it from.



Geeze, even the art for Zero Punctuation didn't suck this bad.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 26, 2013)

Why is SirRob and Nekofox(Milo) so goddamn awful?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 26, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Why is SirRob and Nekofox(Milo) so goddamn awful?



No need for personal attacks, we had enough of that earlier.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 26, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> No need for personal attacks, we had enough of that earlier.


They're deliberately being awful.

It's insufferable.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 26, 2013)

Why does Impact have to be so mean, I'm just expressing my enjoyment of the cute bandicoot character. That's what this thread is about, right? So what if it's the intense, passionate, sexual kind of enjoyment?


----------



## Milo (Nov 26, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> No need for personal attacks, we had enough of that earlier.



lol he's been doing this for years


----------



## Milo (Nov 26, 2013)

SirRob said:


> Why does Impact have to be so mean, I'm just expressing my enjoyment of the cute bandicoot character. That's what this thread is about, right? So what if it's the intense, passionate, sexual kind of enjoyment?



cute is an important thing to have in your life.

a life without cute, is not a life worth living!


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 26, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> They're deliberately being awful.
> 
> It's insufferable.



And you're not?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 26, 2013)

SirRob said:


> I'm just expressing my enjoyment of the cute bandicoot character.


By posting a _really gay _picture of Crunch?  


SirRob said:


> That's what this thread is about, right?


Maybe if sat down and read the topic and didn't played with yourself, You would've known what was the topic about.


SirRob said:


> So what if it's the intense, passionate, sexual kind of enjoyment?


That's where you when wrong...


Milo said:


> lol he's been doing this for years


Double posting is against the rules, Learn to use the edit on your lower right corner.


Milo said:


> a life without cute, is not a life worth living!


There is nothing cute about that picture.


TransformerRobot said:


> And you're not?


I'm not the one being gay and linking gay pictures of Crunch.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 26, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> By posting a _really gay _picture of Crunch?
> 
> Maybe if sat down and read the topic and didn't played with yourself, You would've known what was the topic about.
> 
> ...



Just cuz Crunch has abs chizzled by the gods doesn't make every picture of him gay!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 26, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Just cuz Crunch has abs chizzled by the gods doesn't make every picture of him gay!


Doesn't help that fact that the artist who drew that picture also draws huge muscles furry porn.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 26, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Just cuz Crunch has abs chizzled by the gods doesn't make every picture of him gay!



Yeah, that'd be like saying every picture of the Hulk is gay.


----------



## BRN (Nov 26, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> Yeah, that'd be like saying every picture of the Hulk is gay.



Every picture of the Hulk _is_ gay.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 26, 2013)

BRN said:


> Every picture of the Hulk _is_ gay.



Only on fanfiction.net, he is gay.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 26, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Doesn't help that fact that the artist who drew that picture also draws huge muscles furry porn.




It's actually very manly and straight. When I pump iron and get super muscles on my long slender body, all the girls are like "woof!". I get these remarks online btw. Internet girls love my muscles, stop hating on Crunch's muscles you jealous gundam man!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 26, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> It's actually very manly and straight.


There's nothing hetero about that artist's work.


Toshabi said:


> When I pump iron and get super muscles on my long slender body, all the girls are like "woof!". I get these remarks online btw.


Avatar fagging is against the rules, Toshabi 


Toshabi said:


> Internet grills









Toshabi said:


> love my muscles, stop hating on Crunch's muscles you jealous gundam man!


A fate worse than death itself.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 26, 2013)

You're just mad that you will never be this sexy.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 26, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> caseyljones


Is that another furfag?


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 26, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Is that another furfag?



If by furfag you mean a fucking artistic genius then yes. So great. So muscular. So much better than you.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 26, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> If by furfag you mean a fucking artistic genius then yes. So great. So muscular. So much better than you.


Toshabi_cums_out_of_the_closet.jpg


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 26, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Toshabi_cums_out_of_the_closet.jpg



THIS IS A FURRY FORUM GOSH YOU'RE NOT SUPPOSE TO FURSECUTE LIKE THIS WE'RE ON YOUR SIDE GEEZUS!


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 26, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> Toshabi_cums_out_of_the_closet.jpg



What are you even doing on a furry forum?


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 26, 2013)

TransformerRobot said:


> What are you even doing on a furry forum?



S&M.


But yeah, back on the topic and back to posting seriously for a change. I don't see Crash actually making a comeback any time soon. If anything, activision will redeem him and send him off to the other side of the fence, joining spyro at the pearly gates whilst being a playable character in Skylanders.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 26, 2013)

I call someone gay and I get fursecuted.

Only on Faf.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 26, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> I call someone gay and I get fursecuted.
> 
> Only on Faf.



It's because you're not furry enough. You need to embrace your furfaggotry more and JUST MAYBE someone will actually sit in the same room with you.







And have sex with you.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 26, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> S&M.
> 
> 
> But yeah, back on the topic and back to posting seriously for a change. I don't see Crash actually making a comeback any time soon. If anything, activision will redeem him and send him off to the other side of the fence, joining spyro at the pearly gates whilst being a playable character in Skylanders.



Anyone remember Crash Purple and Spyro Orange?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 26, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Anyone remember Crash Purple and Spyro Orange?



Do I remember them? Yes.

Play either of them? No.


----------



## chesse20 (Nov 26, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Anyone remember Crash Purple and Spyro Orange?


I think I played 5 minutes of one of them. Good concept maybe it should be done again maybe like grand theft auto invaded by hell  and doomguy in San Andreas


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 26, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Anyone remember Crash Purple and Spyro Orange?



I had spyro orange, but it wasn't memorable enough to want to play it again.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 26, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Anyone remember Crash Purple and Spyro Orange?




Those are going to be exclusive figures for Skylanders: Super Mega Battle Adventure some day if you preorder.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 26, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Those are going to be exclusive figures for Skylanders: Super Mega Battle Adventure some day if you preorder.



You know when a well-known character needs to die when they become expensive pieces of plastic for a 0s and 1s program. :V


----------



## Aleu (Nov 26, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> You know when a well-known character needs to die when they become expensive pieces of plastic for a 0s and 1s program. :V



Why hasn't Sonic made it yet?


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 26, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Why hasn't Sonic made it yet?



because he has a fandumb backing him.



Ozriel said:


> You know when a well-known character needs to die when they become expensive pieces of plastic for a 0s and 1s program. :V



I think of them like dying inside of Super Smash Bros. They're my play things now. MWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA!


----------



## Aleu (Nov 26, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> because he has a fandumb backing him.



That is completely true T_T


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 26, 2013)

The only Crash Bandicoot game I've ever played is Crash Bash.

I highly doubt they're going to be making another Crash Bash.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm afraid this resurrection will fail miserably.
Like as if you tried to do a surgery for a car crash patient and accidentally glued a BD on their forehead in the process


----------



## Midnight Gear (Nov 27, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Anyone remember Crash Purple and Spyro Orange?


I thought only I played those.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 27, 2013)

The main problem that I see with Crash is that traditional plattformers are horribly outdated.
For example, the Mario games only work today because of the insane level of polishing that these games get from Nintendo. Then there are the Ratchet and Clank games that offer something unique with their awesome guns and a great story.
Crash doesn't really have any of that... At least the first three didn't. 
On the PS1 his games sold like crazy because they were plattforming masterpieces for their time. Back then a simple 3D plattformer that impressed on a technical level was actually something to write home about. I mean, what other choices did you have at the time? Spyro, Mario 64 and Banjo & Kazooie.

What happened today when they tried to do something fresh with Crash? We got "Crash of the Titans" and "Mind over Mutant", both of which were horrible. If they continue to make games like that they may as well bury the franchise.

But if they manage to make an all new Crash Bandicoot that sticks to the roots of the franchise the only way it's gonna succeed is if they give it the same insane amount of polishing that the Mario games get. It's an old concept from the late 90s, so it just has to be bloody perfect for it to work. They pretty much have to make a game that's better than Warped.
Or they push the franchise away from it's roots and come up with a new concept that actually works.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 27, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> The main problem that I see with Crash is that traditional plattformers are horribly outdated.
> For example, the Mario games only work today because of the insane level of polishing that these games get from Nintendo. Then there are the Ratchet and Clank games that offer something unique with their awesome guns and a great story.
> Crash doesn't really have any of that... At least the first three didn't.
> On the PS1 his games sold like crazy because they were plattforming masterpieces for their time. Back then a simple 3D plattformer that impressed on a technical level was actually something to write home about. I mean, what other choices did you have at the time? Spyro, Mario 64 and Banjo & Kazooie.
> ...



Maybe make Crash a brawler?


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 27, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> The main problem that I see with Crash is that traditional plattformers are horribly outdated.
> For example, the Mario games only work today because of the insane level of polishing that these games get from Nintendo. Then there are the Ratchet and Clank games that offer something unique with their awesome guns and a great story.
> Crash doesn't really have any of that... At least the first three didn't.
> On the PS1 his games sold like crazy because they were plattforming masterpieces for their time. Back then a simple 3D plattformer that impressed on a technical level was actually something to write home about. I mean, what other choices did you have at the time? Spyro, Mario 64 and Banjo & Kazooie.
> ...



Out of all the Crash Bandicoot PSOne games, Warped was really good. The first one still holds up as being a decent, but dated, platformer. Granted, the character is a sperglord, but I still love that speerglord bandicoot.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 27, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Only on fanfiction.net, he is gay.



Actually it depends on which Hulk you're talking about because there is one gay Hulk in Marvel comics named Hulkiling, and he's with Wiccan - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hulkling


Never really got into Crash, mainly because I was never big on 3D platformers in their early days with the notoriously shitty camera angles.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 27, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Actually it depends on which Hulk you're talking about because there is one gay Hulk in Marvel comics named Hulkiling, and he's with Wiccan - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hulkling






Oh well...I need to start reading Young Avengers..


----------



## Milo (Nov 27, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> I call someone gay and I get fursecuted.
> 
> Only on Faf.



I've seen you.

you make filipino twinks in the castro, look like Tom Selleck by comparison


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 27, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Out of all the Crash Bandicoot PSOne games, Warped was really good. The first one still holds up as being a decent, but dated, platformer. Granted, the character is a sperglord, but I still love that speerglord bandicoot.



Warped was amazing. If they could manage to make a game like that again with new gamepley mechanics, like something similar to the abilities that you got after each boss, the series would be back on the map for sure!
And as I said, it would need an awful lot of polish. It _is_ a dated series with a dated concept, so for it to work out today the game would have to be 100% perfect at everything it does.


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 27, 2013)

I don't like Crash, didn't like it as a child (I don't think), and while I'd like to say that I'd be happy if this one would stay dead, some people might enjoy it and it might help end this shooter craze in the market right now, opening it up for different kinds of games. So I guess it'd be cool if Crash returned.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 27, 2013)

Milo said:


> I've seen you.
> 
> you make filipino twinks in the castro, look like Tom Selleck by comparison


HOW DOES THAT GOT TO DO ANYTHING ABOUT CRASH?!?


----------



## Aleu (Nov 27, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> Warped was amazing. If they could manage to make a game like that again with new gamepley mechanics, like something similar to the abilities that you got after each boss, the series would be back on the map for sure!
> And as I said, it would need an awful lot of polish. It _is_ a dated series with a dated concept, so for it to work out today the game would have to be 100% perfect at everything it does.


I kinda wish that Crash: Entranced was more popular. It seemed like an interesting concept.

Man I'd kill for some of the older bosses. Ripper Roo, Pinstripe, my God they were badass.


----------



## LauriJ (Dec 2, 2013)

Yeah, I so would like Crash to return. Apparently it's still Activision owned property but we can dream, right?


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 2, 2013)

The newer Crash Bandicoot games have turned me off of that game in general
The originals were fucking awesome, but the newer ones have turned Crash into some ugly douchebag and it's just bad  its bad
Spyro is destroyed as well


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 3, 2013)

Speaking of classic 3D plattformers:

[video=youtube;tUOVRHqlbRY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tUOVRHqlbRY[/video]

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/lefthanded/lobodestroyo-3d-action-platformer-game

I dunno, to me it almost looks like they are trying too hard to make the game charming :T


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 3, 2013)

That video pretty much wraps up why I hate the indie dev scene. Not the game itself. Not this time anyway.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 3, 2013)

Why would anyone wanna play indie games went they can play Rance?


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 3, 2013)

I would play an indie game named Imperial Impact. Actually, there was one close.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 3, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I would play an indie game named Imperial Impact. Actually, there was one close.








Nah, Rance is better.


----------

